# Epson iPrint can't find printer



## Jeff 42

I have Samsung Galaxy S4 Acitive (SGH-I537) w/Andriod v 4.3
I just installed Epson iPrint v 5.0.0 on my smart phone.

I want to print from my phone to my Epson WF-2530, which is connected via USB to a Windows 7 Ultimate computer. This computer is connected to my network via wireless adapter (Rosewill RNX-N180UBE).

My router is a Netgear WNR2000 v3, and is connected to a computer running Windows 7 Home Premium.

Also on the network are 2 laptops; 1 running Windows Vista, and my wife's work laptop running Windows 7.

The network is functioning just fine. We can print from all 4 computers. Full sharing is enabled for all devices on the network. 

I would switch the printer to WiFi, but my wife can't add software to her work computer, and would be unable to print.

After selecting the Local tab, the Epson iPrint app says that it can't find a local printer on the WiFi network.


----------



## steve32mids

If you're trying to add a network printer at the office, you'll usually need the name of the printer. If you can't find it, contact your network administrator.

Open Devices and Printers by clicking the Start button, and then, on the Start menu, clicking Devices and Printers.

Click Add a printer.

In the Add Printer wizard, click Add a network, wireless or Bluetooth printer.

In the list of available printers, select the one you want to use, and then click Next. (If your computer is connected to a network, only printers listed in Active Directory for your domain are displayed in the list.)

If prompted, install the printer driver on your computer by clicking Install driver. Administrator permission required If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

Complete the additional steps in the wizard, and then click Finish


----------



## Jeff 42

Printer is installed and working fine with all computers on the network. I just can't get the Epson iPrint app on my smartphone to find the printer.


----------



## sobeit

not sure if you can print via usb. also not sure why the wifes workplace will not allow printer drivers installed if she is required to print work related documents. 

There is another option - give google cloud print a try.

Google - Cloud Print


----------



## Jeff 42

I have verified that printing via USB is not possible. I found out that WiFi and USB can be used at the same time, which solved the problem.


----------

